# How much to feed a 10 week old large breed puppy?



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Can you tell me how much to feed a 10 week old mastiff puppy? His current weight is 20lbs and expected weight is 150-160lbs.
I've read between 5-10% current weight until 4 months old, then 3-4% current weight after 4 months old. Is that correct? 

Thanks!


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

I believe 2-3% of his estimated adult body weight. I (like you) thought that the daily percentages were higher for puppies...but the 2-3% has worked out great. You can always adjust accordingly.
My Rottie is estimated at 100lbs, and she is on 2-3lbs a day and it has worked out perfectly.
I would say that 4.0- 4.5 lbs would be your "magic number for your pup. I'm sure others will chime in....
Beautiful pup.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Im feeding my BC 3.5% of his estimated adult weight and he is doing GREAT on it!:biggrin: 

And might I just say that puppy is A-DOR-ABLE!!!!!!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, you got the best answers.. and that is one DAMN CUTE PUP!!! Ahhh!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We start our pups on 2% body weight and increase if they need it to maintain a good weight. One pup is perfect at 2% and the other gets almost 3%, just go by how your puppy feels. YOu want slim, but not bony and good energy, gums and eyes. If you feed too much they will just get loose stools.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly I didn't even weigh out meals for any of my Dane pups growing up. I just fed several small meals through out the day and if they were looking a little thin, they got extra. If they were looking a bit plump I wouldn't give them as much the next meal. Its actually really easy to switch over giant breed dogs.

Gorgeous puppy.....share more pictures with us!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Fantastic puppy. I love that breed )

I only came to raw with a pup and was new to the whole thing.

I fed 10 % of my pups weight until I got to the 3 % of final weight (my magic number was 2.6 lb).
I started raw she was 17 lb so I fed 1.7 lb and increased week by week.

yes its a bit more complicated but it worked out well )


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

I'm feeding 6% of current weight now and I think I need to increase. His poops are perfect! His body and mind loves this diet:wink:, but I think he's looking a tad thin. I'll bump it up slowly and see how he does. 
I'm a little nervous feeding based on estimated weight. The build of a Bordeaux varies greatly from dogue to dogue. Isabella weighs 90lbs and her sister weighs 130 (not fat but big girl).
Eternal student, what do you mean 3% of final weight? That's the part that confuses me. I switched Isabella at 5 months old and fed 3% of body weight (4% daycare days). That was the perfect percentage for her until she was 8 months old then I cut back. 
I'm very nervous about feeding a young pup the right amount (not the raw diet though). 

Pics of Romeo & Isabella.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Holy Cow!! That is one cute face!!! 
I started Khan on raw when he was about 5mo. If I remember correctly, I started him with 2 meals at about 1-1.5#. He increased to over 2.5# per meal for a while. He is now at just over 1# per meal. I really did go by what he looked like vs. trying to figure out the % of weight. Mostly because I am mathematically challenged and I would have NEVER figured it out!! LOL!!! 
I actually just took him to the vet so I could weigh him and he is about 115#.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

The estimated weight of my rotti ful grown is in the region of 80 - 90 lbs I picked the middle weight as my best guess for her final weight so 85 lbs.
3 % of 85 lb = 2.6 lb

When I started raw feeding my pup was 17 lb so i fed 10 % body weight = 1.7 lb. As she got heavier I continued to increase her feed until she reached 26 lb total weight (2.6 lb of food) and left it there.

At the moment i would be feeding your pup 2 lb of food based on his weight. I would then up his food every week - as his weight increases until you get to 4.5 lbs (3 % of 150 lbs) and then stay there. 

Hope that is slightly clearer.

(by the way when i started I was one of these people that weighed everything. The pup was weighed every week!!)


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks! I understand now. 
Wow, 6% is way off! I started 2 days ago and been feeding him 21 ounces (7 ounces per meal)plus training treats all day. He's looking just a little too thin to me. 
Does it make sense to increase his meals to 9 ounces per meal today?


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, I would do that. 

You may want to watch his poo, as he could get a bit runny by upping the amount quickly but to be honest so long as there is some bones in all of the meals for the first few days I think he will be fine. 

Obviously it goes without saying that if he starts to get to heavy to quick you can always cut back a bit ;-)


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes increase it to 9 ounces per meal for a few days and see if she starts filling out if not go up another ounce per meal at a time. Once she is at a good weight just keep adjusting as she gets bigger. My pups will eat themselves silly so I also watched poops - if they are too loose and pup looks solid weight wise they get a little bit less till poops are solid. Good luck with your pup - what a face. Just lovely.


----------

